# 'Floss for fertility ' women advised



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-14026830

I find this article very interesting as whilst I take great care to look after my teeth and see a dental hygienist every 3 months, I sometimes suffer from slight gum inflammation as my mouth makes too much tartar (sorry if tmi) Just something else to make you think!!

Natalie x

/links


----------

